# Egd with Stent Removal



## berni1123

I am looking for a CPT code to fit the procedure.  A insurance verification specialist for a ASC is wanting a code to use while she is verifying benefits. I can't find a code that has "stent removal" with the EGD codes.   Any assistance is appreciated!!


----------



## syllingk

How far is your doctor planning on scoping? There is 43215 which says it includes removal of esophageal stent but is only for scoping I think the esophagus. Then there is 43247 which says it includes removal of esophageal stent but the scope has to go to the duodenum and/or jejunum. Hope that helps.


----------



## berni1123

I gave her the 43215 to use for now.. I don't believe he will be scoping to the jejunum, but I will pass along the code as well.  Thank you for your help! Its always nice to get another set of eyes and ears on this stuff.


----------

